# Big biscayne bay bonefish on 1st trip with my new ankona 16 shadowcast



## yobata

Can't see photo but would really like to :-/


----------



## t1ightl1ines

yobata said:


> Can't see photo but would really like to :-/


View media item 672


----------



## Kevin

t1ightl1ines said:


> View media item 672


I would love see the catch as well, but the link won't allow me to see the pic. I also would really like to see your new Shadowcast, I just made my deposit with Ankona on Friday for my Shadowcast build.


----------



## Tomfsu51

The suspense for this picture is killing me!


----------



## yobata

I think there is something with permissions that you have to change when you upload photos this way...

The alternative is to post the photo to a hosting service like PhotoBucket and paste the image URL into this message...


----------



## t1ightl1ines

thanks for the help.. just posted the pic on the original post


----------



## Megalops

Dang man, that's a nice bone. Did your reel start smoking?? Lol.


----------



## t1ightl1ines

took about 150 yards of 10lb while i was running after him with the trolling motor maxed out.. he made about 3 other 40 yard runs and went under the boat and pole about 4 times before finally giving up.. All this only on the boats first trip in key biscayne


----------



## yobata

Very cool!! Congrats!


----------



## Tomfsu51

Beautiful fish and worth the wait for the picture!


----------



## Bonecracker

My favorite fish to catch!! Congrats!!


----------



## permitchaser

Nice bone. Fly or spin


----------



## t1ightl1ines

live shrimp/spin


----------



## jddurango

Nice work...that's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## Snooknut

Nice bonefish!!!! It's been 15 years since I went to the keys to fish for them. I saw a big one in the Bahamas a couple years ago but, was not allowed to fish off the island.


----------



## hapm23

That's a nice catch! congratulations. How do you like your Shadowcast? I'm looking at the 18 with a 20HP. I'm never had a skiff nor a boat for that matter, I have always kayak fished but I wanted to get something I could enjoy with my 7 year old son.


----------



## t1ightl1ines

hapm23 said:


> That's a nice catch! congratulations. How do you like your Shadowcast? I'm looking at the 18 with a 20HP. I'm never had a skiff nor a boat for that matter, I have always kayak fished but I wanted to get something I could enjoy with my 7 year old son.


20hp on a 18 SC will do the job but I suggest going with a 30hp.. i love my 16 it gets me where i need to go and riders fairly well and very quite while poling.. If its blowing over 15mph the 16 is a wet boat. The SC are built very well and if you looking for something simple, effective, and great price. These are the boats to get....


----------



## hapm23

t1ightl1ines said:


> 20hp on a 18 SC will do the job but I suggest going with a 30hp.. i love my 16 it gets me where i need to go and riders fairly well and very quite while poling.. If its blowing over 15mph the 16 is a wet boat. The SC are built very well and if you looking for something simple, effective, and great price. These are the boats to get....


Thank you so much for your response. The more I think about it, the more I get interested in the 30hp for the SC18. I am looking for a simple and effective good quality boat, and as you mentioned, everything points to this direction. 
I'm trying to get a demo scheduled this week but weather in down here in TX has been crazy lately. I'll post some comments to let you know how he demo went.

Thanks, again.


----------



## t1ightl1ines

let me know how you like it... and go for the 10 or 12 gallon aluinum tank if your going with the 30hp if you need added range


----------



## Backwater

t1ightl1ines said:


>


Dude, that's a fish of a lifetime! Did you get a weight?


----------



## t1ightl1ines

I didnt get a weight but a safe estimate is over 10 lbs . Fish was probably mid 10 lbs close to 11


----------



## paint it black

Nice bone, man!
There was a time (a few years ago) where that was the average size bonefish in Biscayne. They are still around, just not as frequently found in the large numbers they used to be.


----------



## t1ightl1ines

the big ones are still around they are just solo and very smart.


----------



## MRichardson

Now that's how you break in a new (to you) boat.
Nice work!


----------



## BOZTX

Yes! That's a badass for sure


----------

